# First pet ive ever bought!



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Ive never owned a fish before and never actually bought any pets (all my pets have been stray cats). My friend works at a Petco and about a week or two back we were all in there browsing around for fun while she worked and my other friend randomly gave in a bought a dumbo rat (later she bought a 2nd so they wouldnt be lonely). Anyway I froze right in front of the betta section. Ive never ever had an interest in fish EVER, but something about bettas suddenly caught me. At first I looked at the veiltails because I guess i wanted to try and save some money. I found a couple i liked and sat there FOREVER trying to decide, but eventually my friend took us to the backroom where they had more and I looked at those ones. My friend even found one for herself, a VERY pretty opaque/white Double Tail Half Moon Plakat. She noticed a younger crowntail and picked him up to show me. Earlier her fiance was telling me how he likes the crowntails alot and I just didnt like their look at first. But I took him and said i'd consider it. So i sat him next to the veiltails i was considering and kept staring at them all. Eventually I got my friend to make the final decision for me since i just couldnt decide. She told me to go with the crowntail. And so i did! In the end we all left the store with with a pet 

Im SUPER attached to him now! Named him Loki  And im so in love with bettas that im even going back to Petco this week to buy a beautiful indigo/yellow Double Tail Half Moon Plakat that i saw there last week (my friend told me as of Sunday he was still there too! ). I honestly would love to buy them all if i could, because so many of them are so pretty and i hate to see them bought by people and kids who really dont know how to properly care for them.

1st Picture ---- Loki in his little transfer tank while I clean his big tank. Depending on how the light hits him or what angle you see him at he'll either look green or VERY blue. He is pretty small so im not exactly sure if he's going to grow or if he's just a small guy. Either way i loooove him. Never thought in a million years i'd be a fish person! 

2nd Picture ---- The betta im going to be picking up this week if hes still there! I wouldnt be surprised if i even came home with TWO bettas this week lol


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Congrats on your new fish!! They're like pokemon - Gotta catch them all!!
He's a smart boy. The second pic there _looks_ like a mustard gas DTPK (double tail, plakat) but it could be the pic. Very nice ! 

What size tank are these going in? And are they going in together? (divided)


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll be buying a separate tank for the second guy actually  Yea I think he miiiight be a mustard gas one from what ive looked up, honestly the pic doesnt do him enough justice with the indigo color on his body. He caught me eye SO fast in the store. Im just really hoping he's still there this week! I mean i could always find another one but of all the awesome ones ive seen there so far hes the first one with such an amazing clash of colors!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

With your friend being a hookup, can't she put him out back?  I would ask!!


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Also Loki is in a 2.5g right now, but i'll be upgrading him to a larger tank once I get everything organized and what not. He loves his tank though! He also loves bugging me in the morning when i take the lid off and when i get home from work at night  Hes just so awesome!


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

I think i am going to ask her to do that (if she already hasnt!) Cause i talk about that fish soooo much lately. But yea i think im going to message her today and see if she can do that. Cant wait to see what i walk out of that store with this week, im all sorts of excited!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It's hard NOT to fall in love right away!  When I got my first betta Lakitu I had him in a .5g thing. o-o He was still eager and happy but I upgraded him. I think 2.5 is the perfect size. Of course bigger is better but it all depends on what kind of space you're working with and with what funds. (for heaters and such)


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Yea youre quite right! I think i'll consider a larger tank if i somehow hit owning 3 bettas and just get one large tank and divide it and have another betta in the 2.5g

I guess we'll see what happens in the future. To be honest Loki is pretty darn small so he fits perfectly in the 2.5g. He has plenty of space and enjoys it  Im probably going to get another 2.5g for this 2nd fish......since ive got that hook up im able to save a few bucks on things so it certainly doesnt hurt my wallet at all thankfully


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

He is very pretty looks so much like my crowntail Perseus . These little guys are awesome you are going to enjoy him so much !!! Welcome to the forum this is the perfect place to learn about proper Betta care.


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks! Glad i could find an awesome place to learn and share pictures and info!  Im already loving my little Loki so darn much, everyday it just gets more and more fun!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It doesn't get old. I joined this forum last May with Lakitu and I check it multiple times a day now! And I keep learning too. I love the world of betta keeping, and this is the best forum out there on betta care IMHO lololllllolololol


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh im sure i'll be on here several times a day now! I even love just looking at the awesome pictures people have taken! Im going to have to borrow my brothers fancy camera sometime so i can get some nice close ups of Loki


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats on your 1st Betta! And welcome to the fish keeping world :thumbsup:


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you so much! Im so psyched! At night I always just want to get home from work and to my fish  And until i get my 2nd one i just cant stop thinking about it and which tank and fun things i'll get for him. I spoil Loki so much, soon i'll have 2 awesome guys to spoil!  Maybe even three if i get ahead of myself


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

WELCOME ^^ You have a very pretty boy there! I am always so excited when new members get their first Betta, you will be sooooo hooked lol. Just know everybody on this forum is super nice and always helpful. You will learn so much on here, I learn something every day. But watch out the Betta bug bites and it bites hard. I have over 30 Betta's 10 which are in a female sorority and I just love them all. 

BTW!! You need to get that mustard gas DTPK!!! I am a sucker for plakats and I would of snatched him up real quick.. Again welcome


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Its amazing ya know.....the betta types i didnt like at first are now the ones i LOVE (Plakats/Crowntails/etc). And im so so so excited to pick up that mustard gas DTPK, im gonna try my best to snatch him up tonight. Fingers crossed that hes still there, cause my friend has been so busy with dog training that she might not have been able to set him in the back for me. Its alright if hes taken (i'll probably grump and mope bout it for a day though lol) cause im sure i can find another awesome betta. Hes just too pretty though!

ALSO Heart Breaker is such a heartbreaker! I absolutely adore him!


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

*My 2nd fish is here!!!!*

My friend came by my house after she got off work surprised me with my 2nd fish today! His name is Heimdall and hes a Double Tail Plakat. Until i go to the store tomorrow to get him a nice cozy tank hes in Loki's little transfer/travel tank for the night.

When i came back home tonight from hanging out with my friend I watched him and he was very slow moving and didnt wanna come off the bottom of the tank. But only 15 minutes later he's already getting used to me and is swimmin all around the tank. I was SO relieved cause i worried something was wrong with him.

Also he has ADORABLE blue lips!  Im so happy I finally got him, cant wait to spoil him as well!


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

awesome first fish is so spledid!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, SO happy the second one is with you! look at that color! He'll get more vibrant when he gets used to you but yes!! Congrats!!


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

ive been told to not do a divider because it can stress out each fish and never put female and male in the same tank with or without a divider unless you want to breed them. thats very important and male and male can't be in the same tank without a divider or they will kill one another! remember these fish are semi fighter fish!


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Yep you need a divider like I did for my Red Crown and my Saphire.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Males and females cannot be in the same tank, you're correct. Only for breeding purposes, not for living. 
Males can certainly live in a divided tank! I was sceptical for a while and thinking, "oh, if one gets sick then the whole tank is infected" but having a good supply of IAL and salt and other meds is essential to ensure that tank health is kept up. 
Some people get colored plastic mesh to make their dividers so the fish cannot see each other. I made mine with clear mesh so they can see each other, with enough plants and space in the water they can guard their side of the wall and go live happily. 
Mine have been in their divided tank now for about 2-3 weeks. They still guard and flare but my VT was a boredom tail nipper and since putting him in the divided tank his tail is growing back at an alarming, but welcomed, rate! 
And I have never seen such big bubble nests. Dividing a tank lets them be bettas while also keeping them safe.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Cool laki awesome information from Dividers yay!


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

Make sure the tank is at least 10 gallons so they will haveorw than enough space to swim around in. It'd be like almost five each per fish. Don't want to stress the fishes with with a small tank when your using a divider.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

The tank is 10 g for mine so they each have like 5g each for their own but yes she's right.


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

finally I got something right


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My tank is 5.5g. That's like 2.75 gallons each. Plenty of space.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes cool it looks great! I have to take more pics of mine with the fish in it. Doing a fish in cycle don;t know how else to do it plus they needed the space and cleaner water with filter and all.


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

As long as its not filled with a lot of big items then its fine! They need a lot of open space ammand room to go to the top to breathe!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My tank is cycling right now. I plopped my fish in. But I ran it for a few days with their gravel and flower pots from their old tanks. The "slimy" stuff is actually containing beneficial bacteria so I let it establish for a few days. I don't know if it worked chemically but my fish are both extremely healthy.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I did the same with my 10g so I think they should be good to go.


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

Good!! You can get a test kit.. I recommend one that doesn't use the test strips because they aren't as efficient. I had done research on them. Research it first and buy what you can afford. It's good to test monthly!


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok will do Ihave to get a test kit sooon and a 2G or 5g to divide into two to get another Betta ok I want four now LOL I have three.


----------



## athenr3134 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol. Also the kit should test for ph level, nitrite and nitrate, and hard water level, ammonia. I got a kit that had five to one meaning tested five different things in just one hing.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Cool where did tyou buy it?


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks, yea i cant wait for him to get used to me. Hes already warming up to me quicker then i thought. His colors are what cold me on him too  But yea im getting him his own tank today cause hes growing tired of the small tank i had him in for the night. Cant wait to get it all set up!


----------

